# Minimal Installation



## Giorgos (Feb 10, 2010)

When i installed FreeBSD i selected a minimal installation which i figure out later that man pages are not installed. Now after i have done some freebsd-updates and uname -a results:

```
FreeBSD  8.0-RELEASE-p2 FreeBSD 8.0-RELEASE-p2 #0: Tue Jan  5 21:11:58 UTC 2010     root@amd64-builder.daemonology.net:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```
when i try to install via sysinstall i get an error as it doesn't find release 8.0-p2 in ftp sites.
 What can i do?


----------



## Beastie (Feb 11, 2010)

Download the *manpages* and anything else (but *base* and *kernels*) from the FTP.
Then install them by executing the install.sh script included.


----------



## fronclynne (Feb 11, 2010)

Also, if you install from source via [build|install]world, it will install all the man pages.


----------



## jgh@ (Feb 11, 2010)

You can install them via 'sysinstall' command.

go to post configuration options
distributions
custom
man pages

before downloading change options in sysinstall for download to point to 8.0-RELEASE and then you should be good.


----------

